
Microsoft introduces Surface Book, a convertible for Surface fans - MatthiasP
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/10/microsoft-introduces-surface-book-a-laptop-for-surface-fans/
======
nogridbag
This is simply amazing. I always thought choosing a 2 in 1 device would always
be some compromise with a wobbly top-heavy screen with an inferior keyboard
compared to a traditional laptop. This seems to solve all those problems.

